# Yellow tips and curling of clones



## midibullets (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, posting this message to be safe.  I'm new to growing hydro and my clones are not looking too great.  The leaves are dying on the tips (how I bought them) and some leaves are yellowing with brown spots on the ends.  Since i brought the clones home the other day, they have been slightly curling downward, and one of the leaves is curling upward.  They just are not giving me a healthy vibe, so i'm nervous.  They came in small rockwool cubes, and one was in the "rapid rooter" brown moss stuff.  The Rapid rooter one is direclty in hydroton.  the other plants i put in a 4'' rockwool cube, and they seem to be waterlogged a.k.a they never quite dry out.  My first watering (by hand, not waterfarm) i used 1/2 teaspoon of "GH Flora 3 part" per gallon, and realized that was measurement for hydro, not for "drain to waste", so changed the nutes to 1/4 teaspoon per gallon and put that in the waterfarm.

Here is my info:

1. Hydro
2. Waterfarm System (4 buckets/individual rez)
3. GH Flora 3 part.  1/4 teaspoon per gallon  of each.
4. Lighting: 4 T8 32Watt Floros, 2 cool white, 2 warm white.
5. PH is approximately 6 (using PH Up/Down liquid drops to test, i'm broke.
6. 3rd day home from the clone shop, clones are about 2-3 weeks old.
7. 60% humidity
8. Grow area size:  2'x8'x6' with 400 CFM fan blowing air from living room.
9. unsure of EC, PPM or anything like that. Cant afford nice digital meter 
10. 24 hour light schedule and about 6" from floro lights.

Thanks!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

looks like nute burn maybe a ph issue as well...not to be preachy but I would never buy clones that didnt look like they were in great health....if you cant afford the stuff for hydro it would be easier to do dirt imo...good luck.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> looks like nute burn maybe a ph issue as well...not to be preachy but I would never buy clones that didnt look like they were in great health....if you cant afford the stuff for hydro it would be easier to do dirt imo...good luck.



yeah, i checked the PH a 2nd time and it the tester turned green meaning PH too high, so i flushed each bucket with a gallon of proper PH water, then added PH down to all the buckets to make them the proper PH.  So PH can change overnight, now I know   Now i hope that was the only problem, still unsure if i'm putting too much nutes, although i'm using 1/2 of what is recommended.  Thanks for the response 2Dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 6, 2009)

u r welcome here is a bump so that hydro people can look it over for you I am a dirt person myself.


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

Where did you buy the clones at? They don't look like dispensary bought clones...are these clones already rooted and are they sexually mature?
I ask because like 2dog said they don't look like normal healthy clones.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 6, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Where did you buy the clones at? They don't look like dispensary bought clones...are these clones already rooted and are they sexually mature?
> I ask because like 2dog said they don't look like normal healthy clones.



Hey Hamster, got the clones from a dispensary in SoCal.  The clones already had roots coming through the bottom of the small rockwool.  They didnt look in perfect/fresh/green state.  They seemed a little stressed, but didnt look so bad i had to refuse too buy them.  I just didnt want to say anything being a noob, i thought maybe clones just look that way, better not put my foot in my mouth.  I'll probably go somewhere else for my next batch of clones.  As far as sexuality, i assumed they are females since they were clones.  I intend on vegging them for a month, then flower for 2 months.  

 I brought them home a couple days ago and think the problem was PH and they seemed to be overwatered since I had the clones in these 4'' rockwool cubes, but they would just not drain water.  so i took the small cubes back out of the 4'' cubes and put them directly in my waterfarm with hydroton.  they 'seem' to be a tiny bit healthier.  Time will tell.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

Need  to  up  the  "N"   and  what is  the  PH  at  now?

and  IMO..that  first and  even  second  set  leafs  will  yellow  after  the  clone  has  rooted..it  was  useing  the  resources  to  get  roots...just  my  thaughts


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay...I saw your location said New York City and thought you were east coast...thought maybe they were some black market clones or something since NY does not hve dispensaries....like 4u said the yellowing happens..get the ph in check and feed them some nutes...


----------



## midibullets (Dec 6, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay...I saw your location said New York City and thought you were east coast...thought maybe they were some black market clones or something since NY does not hve dispensaries....like 4u said the yellowing happens..get the ph in check and feed them some nutes...



Haha, i live in the east, and grow in the west since i'm Prop 215 patient.  Life puts me in both states weekly, so it works out.  Trying to get this all resolved before i leave town in a couple days!!   Yeah, i checked the PH again today, and it has gone up, so i added more PH down and got the PH test kit water looking orange/yellow.  Is it common for PH to fluctuate on a daily basis?  I'm gonna buy one of those BlueLabs Combo meters today, should make my life a little less stressful.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Need  to  up  the  "N"   and  what is  the  PH  at  now?
> 
> and  IMO..that  first and  even  second  set  leafs  will  yellow  after  the  clone  has  rooted..it  was  useing  the  resources  to  get  roots...just  my  thaughts



Cool, the PH is approximately 6 or less.  I started on a super budget, and have been using those PH Up/Down liquid kits with the vial to test the PH last couple days.  Every time I check it, i make sure its an orange/yellow color, but it keeps going up to greenish yellow each day, so i add a 1/4 teaspoon of PH Down each time. Had to do it once a day so far.

As far as nutes, i'm using the GH Flora series at 1/2 recommended dose just to be safe since I dont have an EC/PPM meter yet.  Should have that today and will up the nutes once i know what my PPM is at.

Yeah, the yellow leaves sounds like its a passing thing i hope.  The new growth on the plants looks healthy, so i cant complain about that so far.
Thanks for the response!


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

Are you using those crappy test strips to check ph?? They suck hard...you shld invest a cpl bucks and get a ph pen...here is a link to a good one for like 23 bucks or so>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

Change xx to tt when you copy and paste it in your browser...


----------



## midibullets (Dec 6, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Are you using those crappy test strips to check ph?? They suck hard...you shld invest a cpl bucks and get a ph pen...here is a link to a good one for like 23 bucks or so>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html
> 
> Change xx to tt when you copy and paste it in your browser...



Yeah, i'm using the little plastic vial, and these green drops you put in the vial to test the PH.  It works, but is not super accurate.  Here is what i'm buying today or tomarrow: hxxp://www.mightyhydro.com/BlueLab_Combo_Meter_p/blu2300e.htm.


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Yeah, i'm using the little plastic vial, and these green drops you put in the vial to test the PH.  It works, but is not super accurate.  Here is what i'm buying today or tomarrow: hxxp://www.mightyhydro.com/BlueLab_Combo_Meter_p/blu2300e.htm.



Nice....I guess you hve a bit of a budget to work with...


----------



## midibullets (Dec 6, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice....I guess you hve a bit of a budget to work with...



Hehe, I was literally broke a couple days ago.  A nice soul felt pity on my situation and threw some money my way.  Couldnt have done it without them   Its crazy my total budget was $500, which ran out QUICK.  I got everything i needed except water meters. Bought on craigslist, so saved alot that way. Nobody seems to be selling PH meters used, so i'm gonna have to buy that new.   From what i've read, the Hanna meters break fairly easily, so i heard these BlueLabs ones are super sturdy and only cost about $40 more than the Hanna Combo Meter.   I'm a sucker for suggestions, so if the salesguy at the store has a better idea, i'll end up with whatever he thinks is best.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is a week or so later, and they look a little better, but are still curling.  The new growth looks much darker green, but is still getting a little bit of yellow/brown tips, not all, but some.  How would I up the "Nitrogen" only for a plant?  I'm using GH Flora 3 part nutes, with Floralicious Plus, and Cal Mag.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 17, 2009)

they look like theyre recovering a little! how did the roots look on them??? i would back the nutes off a little bit , maybe try nutes next week!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 18, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> they look like theyre recovering a little! how did the roots look on them??? i would back the nutes off a little bit , maybe try nutes next week!



Hey Albino! I've seen one of your threads before, good grow's man.  The roots on these clones looked good I think, they were bright white with a couple brownish areas here and there, nothing too alarming.  They are in their 2nd-3rd week of veg and the PPM's were hitting 1150+ which is a little high i guess.  The plants seemed to be doing better as the PPM's were rising, but once it hit 1200PPM i got nervous and did a rez change last night, brining the nutes down to about 930PPM or so, and should rise from there.  I have to leave town for 4 days, so i'm REALLY nervous about the PH change.  Last night the PH went from 5.7 up to 6.5 overnight!  I'm afraid when i leave tomarrow, the plants are gonna spike up to 6.5 or higher for 3+ days, so i hope they make it through OK!


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 18, 2009)

the 1150 and 930PPMs is that just nutes?  or is that the tap water + nutes.  it seems a little high for young plants like yours.  have you checked out the feeding schedule at GH's website?

i use a top drip hydro setup that recirculates.  i dont know how the waterfarm hydro setup works exactly, but i top off my rez with clean water and adjust pH daily.  this works for me.  it might not work for you.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 18, 2009)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> the 1150 and 930PPMs is that just nutes?  or is that the tap water + nutes.  it seems a little high for young plants like yours.  have you checked out the feeding schedule at GH's website?
> 
> i use a top drip hydro setup that recirculates.  i dont know how the waterfarm hydro setup works exactly, but i top off my rez with clean water and adjust pH daily.  this works for me.  it might not work for you.



Hey surreptitions, yeah those PPM values are in total.  According to my GH Flora schedule, i should be, 440PPM 1st week of veg and 1010PPM in my 2nd week of veg, then as high as 1400PPM during flower.  Those values were based on 8 gallons of water.  Due to the fact the spring water I was using had at least 100PPM, i used less nutes than what was called for to make up for the difference.  Yeah, i adjust the PH daily, usually 2 times per day.  I think one reason why my PH keeps rising is possibly cause i didnt flush the hydroton each rez change which surely up's the PH each time the new nutes run thru those rocks.


----------

